# Lite Source



## neverfoundaWL (Jan 2, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to buy minature lites with wire leads to add to some slots (HO).....Clear or color..

Thanks,


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You are looking for "grain of rice" bulbs available at most hobby stores that deal in miniatures and trains. You can find a whole bunch of web-stores on the yahoo or the like.
Happy hunting!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Get the Proper Voltage Bulbs*

Don't get any lower than 16V bulbs. These won't get blown out by track power, which usually runs 18 volts and up.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

<deleted - I thought you were talking about track lighting>


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I second the "rice grain bulbs" idea, and got mine at an HO train shop after I burned out a number of Luxeon LED's in my Fire Chief car. If you have a large body with room for the circuitry in an "LED kit" (say under a large hood), they work great, but when protecting them only with diodes, the diode will burn out after a while, then the LED smokes.

Below, the LED-lite setup and the body with a rice bulb in it.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

EBasil said:


> I second the "rice grain bulbs" idea, and got mine at an HO train shop after I burned out a number of Luxeon LED's in my Fire Chief car. If you have a large body with room for the circuitry in an "LED kit" (say under a large hood), they work great, but when protecting them only with diodes, the diode will burn out after a while, then the LED smokes.
> 
> Below, the LED-lite setup and the body with a rice bulb in it.


Mhhh, your wrote diodes but in the pics I only see resistors?
If you work with resistors you can use higher "watt" so they don`t burn out-.
Better is a voltage regulator.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is a page with links to some good light sources.

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/Making%20a%20Light%20Bridge.htm


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, we need Claus in this thread, he started posting here recently...

he did a VW bus (plenty of room for the plumbing) with headlights and taillights with CAPACITORS... they store energy kinda like a battery, so when he stopped the car, the lights stayed on for a while. he posted WAY cool pics of this on the SCI board, but this had to be a year or more ago...

hey Claus, you out there? :wave:

--rick


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Lighted HO cars...*

Hi Rick,

yepp - I´m here! :dude: Just needed a break from detail painting my very first resin VW bug (the classic one!!!) - but that´s another story...

LED lights are really cool! I´m still searching for a way to build the circuit much, much smaller - SMD parts like resistors are no problem, the problem is the capacitor and the voltage regulator. I´d love to install LED´s into some race cars!

Anyway: Here´s the link to my Bully prototype:

My pocket light VW Bully... 

CU!

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Go to http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/hl.html

BRP has a headlight kit with a very small board and led lights

Roger Corrie


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Go to http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/hl.html
> 
> BRP has a headlight kit with a very small board and led lights
> 
> Roger Corrie


Think they sell the sets via epay(very small parts) I have 2 sets, but actually don´t placed it in a car  

Appr. 20 years ago I soldered some led`s with self made electronic unit as brake lights in Carrera 132 runner...works perfect but don`t have the listing with the needed parts  think I must check the closet for my old electronic books :drunk:


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

satellite1 said:


> Mhhh, your wrote diodes but in the pics I only see resistors?
> If you work with resistors you can use higher "watt" so they don`t burn out-.
> Better is a voltage regulator.


I meant resistor...


----------

